# OMS Exterior Spray/Ladder Technique Timelapse



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

More footage from this tall spec home, exterior spray out. This is Hardiplank siding. 

I did not put any tall ladders up on the wall, instead out on the roof edge. The gutters were not installed and this isn't exactly the best for the composite roof edge, but the contractor and superintendent were aware of what I was doing and that I was doing the job by myself and had to get it done efficiently.​
That method allows me to spray the wall to the left, right, and underneath the ladder without the extension ladder being in the way whatsoever. I was also able to spray from top to bottom of tall sections without having to raise or lower the ladder and bounce it down the wall, etc. 






I overlap spray pattern 50%, but I also overlap each section. So I fade back (or "Fan Out") into the previous section so there's no uneven patterns across the house. Each section gets sprayed twice, in other words, so the paint millage is even from the field to the overlaps.

I sprayed the soffets and bird-blocks, then siding on each ladder move. Ladder is a 36' with manual leg levelers.

This whole side of the house took about 32 minutes to spray out, and I squeezed it down into a minute video. I sprayed the top section and got rained out, so I had to pack it up for the day. I returned the next day to finish the lower two sections and the rest of the siding.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Great work man, its always cool to see how people get their work done.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

That is impressive production. I don't like spraying outsides for fear of over spray but I know a lot of guys do it.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> Great work man, its always cool to see how people get their work done.


Thanks ThreeSistersPainting


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Use a 3' spray wand and go faster and climb the ladder less.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

kmp said:


> Use a 3' spray wand and go faster and climb the ladder less.


I'm not against pole guns... I have used 3 footers, and do so again, but
Still have to spray the box soffets and bird blocks and be versatile enough for different parts of the house. There are hardiplank shingles on the front gables, I just use the 10" ext there.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you lefty? You seem to spray a bigger section from the left side of the ladder. I can't seem to want to pull the trigger evenly with my left hand.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Are you lefty? You seem to spray a bigger section from the left side of the ladder. I can't seem to want to pull the trigger evenly with my left hand.


It's just hard to see the spray action on the right side since it's already green. I overlap back to the section on the right several feet, but hard to see.
That or maybe I'm headed to the left and fan out wide that way.

I'm righty, but would like to think I spray well from both sides.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Very nice, but please be careful with the ladder on the gutter, try to tie it down.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> That is impressive production. I don't like spraying outsides for fear of over spray but I know a lot of guys do it.


Thanks Jacob. With the open soffets, rough bird block holes, and hardi plank siding on such a tall and long side, I just couldn't imagine brushing and rolling it.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

ridesarize said:


> I'm not against pole guns... I have used 3 footers, and do so again, but
> Still have to spray the box soffets and bird blocks and be versatile enough for different parts of the house. There are hardiplank shingles on the front gables, I just use the 10" ext there.


I really enjoy your videos. I'm retired now, but alot of your systems and methods are very similar to the way I did things. Even a few ideas in there that I never thought of:wink:. We used 3' pole guns quite a bit, and like anything, you would be surprised how well you can maneuver them with a little practice. Still had plenty of situations where nothing but a standard gun would work. I always wished Graco would come out with a quick disconnect fitting at the gun. Always hated to have to take a break to change out guns.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Very nice, but please be careful with the ladder on the gutter, try to tie it down.


What gutter are you seeing? And what would he be tying the ladder down too? If you're worried about your ability to set up a ladder safely, I think the best bet would just to have a 2nd guy holding the ladder.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Nice work! Have you ever tried the corner stabilizer? It works good on corners but also, since it is deeper than a standard, it will usually bridge over the gutter to rest on the roof.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Gwarel said:


> Nice work! Have you ever tried the corner stabilizer? It works good on corners but also, since it is deeper than a standard, it will usually bridge over the gutter to rest on the roof.


No I've never used one. I've seen them onlinem I use the regular quick release standouts from werner when I need.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Romanski said:


> What gutter are you seeing? And what would he be tying the ladder down too? If you're worried about your ability to set up a ladder safely, I think the best bet would just to have a 2nd guy holding the ladder.


You are right Romanski, my eyes trick me, I thought there is a gutter, a lot of injury is from leaning the ladder on the gutter if you don't have someone with you holding it.


----------

